# Leaving for college



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tomorrow, I'm taking my oldest DD to college and I am a wreck. The finances, the paperwork, and the emotions stirring up from her departure are all becoming too much. 

Triple D (her despicable deadbeat dad), has made the financials for this worse, and his absence from her life remains inexcusable. At the moment he's still refusing to process the distribution from her 529.

But I like having her around. She's funny and smart and caring. Still, I know its time for her to leave. She will be fine and will likely do ridiculously well. She knows her sister and I will always have her back.

Its just so hard to watch them go.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> Tomorrow, I'm taking my oldest DD to college and I am a wreck. The finances, the paperwork, and the emotions stirring up from her departure are all becoming too much.
> 
> Triple D (her despicable deadbeat dad), has made the financials for this worse, and his absence from her life remains inexcusable. At the moment he's still refusing to process the distribution from her 529.
> 
> ...


Big, big hugs!!!! I can't imagine the wreck I will be in 5 years when I have to do this!! 

Next week I'm going with one of my BFFs to take "our" first baby to college. She was the first baby among all of our friends, and she's going to our alma mater. So a whole big group of us are going to help her move in. (She's a gem and has a great attitude about this). I think it's going to be very emotional and she's not even my daughter! And, like your daughter, her dad will be nowhere around. In fact, he will be taking her step sister to her first day of college (another school) instead of her. She's very hurt, but we'll all be there for her.

I hope your daughter has an amazing freshman year, and that you are OK as well!! How far away is the school?


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Your daughter will survive and grow and it's hard to let go but it's one of the best things you're doing for her. And she will be around again. Don't worry about that.

Tomorrow we take our oldest son to college as well. My wife feels similar to you even though we have already been through this four years ago with our daughter. Now she is back home again after living indepentantly at a school over three thousand miles away. She has found a temporary job and is working on finding her career job. 

Don't worry it goes by so fast you won't believe it.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks STR and meson. Her school is only three house away so its not like the other side of the country. And I know we will see her from time to time-there's a family weekend in October and she'll be home for Thanksgiving.

I think its the milestone implication attached to this move that has me all teary. She is becoming her own adult and I'm just so proud of her and all she has accomplished.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Tomorrow, I'm taking my oldest DD to college and I am a wreck. The finances, the paperwork, and the emotions stirring up from her departure are all becoming too much.
> 
> Triple D (her despicable deadbeat dad), has made the financials for this worse, and his absence from her life remains inexcusable. At the moment he's still refusing to process the distribution from her 529.
> 
> ...


I feel for you, Pluto. Last weekend my wife and I took my son to school (he's the 2nd of 3 boys) and it's been a tough week without him. My wife has been a little sad all week since then. I do miss him, too, but I really think it's harder on mothers sending their children off to college. Hang in there, it will all work out.


----------

